# TiVO Selling Stream 4K+ OS/App to Cable Companies



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

TiVO has already started selling/leasing the Stream 4K+ OS/App to third party companies. For instance:

TDS TV+ Programming & Packages |TDS

Now what is interesting is that this version of the Stream app integrates with the cable company's TV Everywhere channels instead of Sling. It also seems to align better with TiVO's Android-based box as the website specifically mentions Cloud DVR, integrates on demand, etc.... I'm not sure if this is replacing TiVO's headless DVR product or another options for cable companies to pick up.

Interestingly enough, the TDS TV+ app can be installed on the Stream 4K+ device. However, when I launched it it just gave an error like it was looking for a particular geo-location or network ping. It does not show the Android TV screen shots in the link above, but you can see the Android phone/tablet version is the TiVO app. Heck, the name of the app is com.tivo.android.tds. If you search on the Play Store on the device, you'll get pictures that show the slightly different Stream 4K+ interface (just too lazy to grab a screenshot right now).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Too bad Tivo doesnt have the clout to turn themselves into a "Sling-like" provider. But that still wouldnt get us into our dvrs.


----------



## Liam Bresnahan (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi All, just to set expectations the TDS app is not the same as the Stream app. That is something separate.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

They've been doing this for a while. (about 2 years?) It's the Tivo Experience 4 DVR UI running on Android TV, for their Cloud DVR cable partners.

It's what a lot of us hoped the Stream 4K would be, but that ended up not being the case. The Stream 4K app is much different and more basic.

The TDS+ app is Tivo's mobile app re-branded for those partners.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

@BigJimOutlaw, upon further inspection, I believe you are right that they are not using a reskin of the Stream App, but are using the Next-Gen Platform. That does mean, though, that we can now download the version of TE4 for Android TV directly. Although I was unable to log in, someone with greater skill than myself may be able to get past the first page.

@Liam Bresnahan, while I now recognize this is a different product, it is not completely true that the Stream 4K+ is not involved in some way. The remote is definitely from the Stream 4K:










It's just Skip -> Exit, O to VOD, and Live to Boxes. Compare this remote to RCN's from last year:










I don't know if this is because TDS is using the Arris box (which doesn't seem to have a default remote) or some other reason, but it is definitely a repackage of that remote.

Either way, please release a consumer version of the Next-Gen Platform! This is what we actually wanted and it would set you far apart from the other streamers out there, especially as Google plans to release their own stick with full content integration.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> @BigJimOutlaw, upon further inspection, I believe you are right that they are not using a reskin of the Stream App, but are using the Next-Gen Platform. That does mean, though, that we can now download the version of TE4 for Android TV directly. Although I was unable to log in, someone with greater skill than myself may be able to get past the first page.
> 
> @Liam Bresnahan, while I now recognize this is a different product, it is not completely true that the Stream 4K+ is not involved in some way. The remote is definitely from the Stream 4K:
> 
> ...


Does the Arris device have android tv os? I definitely like the TDS remote, even better than the Tivo

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

usamac said:


> Does the Arris device have android tv os?


From the specs in the link above (my emphasis added):



> The VIP6102W provides a stunning ultra high definition 4K video viewing experience. This stylish compact UHD IP client offers whole-home DVR/PVR and time-shift capabilities when using appropriate middleware.
> 
> The set-top offers a choice of software platforms; *it is Android TV™ certified*, and is RDK 3.0 and ARRIS KreaTV capable, along with many 3rd party Middleware, opening up a wide-range of User Interface options. 802.11ac Wi-Fi connectivity ensures high quality IPTV delivery without network cables.
> 
> ...


So yes, but when the companies use the Next-Gen Platform, there is basically a layer on top of Android TV that is the TE4 experience, except with access to the Play store.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

What most folks don't realize is that this is how TiVo remains relevant: they license their tech. You'd be surprised how much of what TiVo develops gets licensed to other vendors.

I've said it in other threads: the TS4K is a consumer beta test. They're collecting data and refining a product (not the TS4K itself) that they can license out.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

babsonnexus said:


> So yes, but when the companies use the Next-Gen Platform, there is basically a layer on top of Android TV that is the TE4 experience, except with access to the Play store.


Right. Google calls this customizable implementation of Android TV for pay TV operators "Android TV Operator Tier". TiVo can use it for devices that are distributed by pay TV operators like RDS and RCN but TiVo cannot use it for their own retail devices like the TiVo Stream 4K.

AT&T TV also uses Android TV Operator Tier on their own box and it looks like T-Mobile's TVision is set to do so too.

Basically, the future of cable TV STBs is coming down to two operating systems: Android TV Operator Tier and Comcast's X1. Both can be licensed by pay TV operators. Cox Cable, as well as Rogers and Videotron in Canada, license X1.

The biggest operator that's still up in the air on their next-gen platform is Charter. Per the CEO's comments last year, it sounded like they were flirting with X1. But recent industry rumors suggest that they're now leaning toward Android TV, which is more open, more customizable and has a much larger app library than X1.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

@babsonnexus , I think Liam knows what he's talking about.


----------

